# Berlin Phil DCH Recommendations



## mahlernerd (Jan 19, 2020)

First of all, I know that there is a thread for the Digital Concert Hall already. However, that is just a thread for what people are listening to on there. Since I just got this Digital Concert Hall 30-day voucher, I am a little overwhelmed with the amount of concerts and recordings on there. Are there any specific concerts or pieces on there that I should not miss out on before my trial expires? What specific piece, conductor, or soloist should I listen to in this 30-day period? Thanks!


----------



## Long02 (Jun 23, 2018)

I’ve enjoyed a few Rattle/Mahler symphonies on there which have been really brilliant. There’s a few older recordings with Haitink and Abbado which are definitely worth your time as well.


----------

